# Attach Deck ledger to floor truss



## jetlag1946 (Apr 4, 2017)

High . Does any one know the proper procedure to attach a 2x10 treated ledger for a deck to the side of a house into the side of a web floor truss ? It is not the usual end truss that has the vertical webs , because it had to span over a garage door opening and has the angled webs . The 2007 IRC code said to consult the truss designer about that . On a regular frame house the want 1//2 bolts all the way through the band joists . Im sure they dont want a 1/2 " bolt hole drilled in a truss web over a span . I dont know who the tuss designer was but Im sure they would all use the same method, A web floor truss is the same no matter where you buy it .The outside of the truss has 1/2 plywood nailed on and the inside is just open web .


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 5, 2017)

Can check for technical bulletins of the truss or rim board manufacturer for further details.




http://www.sbcindustry.com/system/files/sbca/research-report/node/924/srr140801deckledger.pdf


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 5, 2017)

Another option is to have a free standing deck with cantilever if necessary to avoid backfill or footing ledges.

Below illustrates an option if the bottom of the deck joist does not line up with the sill.


----------



## jetlag1946 (Apr 5, 2017)

Francis Vineyard said:


> Can check for technical bulletins of the truss or rim board manufacturer for further details.
> 
> View attachment 2529
> 
> ...


Thanks I studied that  last night and found I need the 1/2 bolts on 32 " centers but  I am confused how to drill the holes I have 1/2 plywood on the outside . I am attaching the ledger to the side of the web floor truss . The webs are a single 2x4 . Are you suppose to add another 2x4 block beside the existing one . if so does the drill hole go in the center where the two pieces join . It doesnt seem like they would let you drill thru the factory web .


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2017)

Engineer it.....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 5, 2017)

jetlag1946 said:


> . It doesnt seem like they would let you drill thru the factory web .


Don't do it or you'll end up hiring an engineer for repairs.

*R502.8.2 Engineered wood products. *Cuts, notches and holes bored in trusses, structural composite lumber, structural glue-laminated members or I-joists are prohibited except where permitted by the manufacturer’s recommendations or where the effects of such alterations are specifically considered in the design of the member by a _registered design professional_.


----------



## steveray (Apr 5, 2017)

R507.2.2 Alternate deck ledger connections. Deck ledger
connections not conforming to Table R507.2 shall be
designed in accordance with accepted engineering practice.
Girders supporting deck joists shall not be supported
on deck ledgers or band joists. Deck ledgers shall not be
supported on stone or masonry veneer.

You will not find attaching to a truss in 507.2....


----------



## MtnArch (Apr 5, 2017)

Contact a local truss builder and hire them to provide a fix that addresses what you need to do.  This shouldn't be the first time they've had to address an issue like this, and you'll get a stamped and signed engineered solution that will keep you out of liability trouble.


----------



## tmurray (Apr 5, 2017)

steveray said:


> Engineer it.....



I would second that. That joist was design to accommodate tension and compression, not the torsion you will be putting on it.


----------

